# how do I match this kind of texture



## cousindan (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a lighter version of this texture on my walls. 

I'm guessing its thinned mud that is rolled on with a high nap roller. 

is that true? Is there a name for this kind of texture?


----------



## Hei long (Mar 26, 2017)

Have same texture in my house and dealing with it now 

Guy told me a "leather roller" would do it. 

It's a plastic tube with multiple leather disks riveted to it in random configuration. 

I've been practicing with it all day. Not super happy with the results. 

The closest I've come is with the compound watered WAY down. Put it in a rolling pan. Just get the edges wet and roll with no pressure in one direction. It kiiiiinda matches it. 

I'm practicing on a skim coated square. Tomorrow I'll use 3/8 nap roller and a trowel to put down an 1/16 base, let it dry and then roll on top of that to see if that gets me closer. 

If not.... I'll just use it to roll over the entire wall and knock down

Hope this helps anyone else, or if you found something else or can confirm let me know. Would really like to match it closer


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Take a look at this site and see if you find it. If so, it will give you complete instructions. Ron

http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm


----------



## Hei long (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks

It wasn't.

Took another day to play around with it. The closest I have gotten is a 3/8 nap roller loaded with thinned mud. The pattern is a little smaller and tighter than it is on most of my walls but its as close as I have come.

Load it, run it up and down a few times and then down 2 times with hardly any pressure. 

The larger the nap the tighter the pattern, but the 1/4 nap made the pattern too long vertically and it does not have the randomness that this pattern has across the entire wall

I'm waiting on a sample piece I have floated to dry to see if its completely different over a piece that has been floated at 1/8" vs the level 5/skim coated pieces I have already tried. Will also try spraying it with water once its on the wall the to see if I can make it run more and randomize

I'll post here tomorrow with results


----------

